# any one have any spair mitchell 302 parts or custom parts for cheap



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

any parts


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

dont have much but found a bucket full of reels in the garage


----------



## fishmouth81 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hopefully you have already found what you needed. If not, get back with me and I know a guy in Shalimar that has a lot of part except for the manual bail.

Josh


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Billfishhead do you still have the bucket of parts?


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

parts?.........................most of em work and i dont use em. make me a deal on some penns


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

got 8 that work and 4 parts reels id like to get rid of

i just got in 706 parts and i could use some cash or 706 reels


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*302 Parts*

I have many custom 302/402 and 306/406 parts. Let me know if I can help.

Rick


----------

